# Birth Order



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> eldest of 3. And thee boss.


 Your probably right.


----------



## hope712 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am the oldest of three.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

second oldest of five and only girl


----------



## livanay (Nov 17, 2008)

Second child of four children. My big bro is a year older and the younger bro (intj) is a year younger. The youngest child is 7 years younger. We're pretty close.


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

Im the oldest of two male children.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Middle Child. Older brother (2 yrs.), younger sister (8 yrs).
Thanks for the links. Very informative. I hadn't considered family position much before.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Only Child

* Pampered and spoiled.
* Feels incompetent because adults are more capable.
* Is center of attention; often enjoys position. May feel special.
* Self-centered.
* Relies on service from others rather than own efforts
* Feels unfairly treated when doesn't get own way. 
* May refuse to cooperate.
* Plays "divide and conquer" to get own way.

This sounds like me when I was around 7.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Oldest of Four, and The Boss.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Oldest of Four, and The Boss.


Not my boss.:tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Not my boss.:tongue:


Not yet anyway.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> Not yet anyway.


What is that suppose to mean?
If any one is close to being a boss of me it's Neph.
:shocked:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

What we need is a steel cage match.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> What we need is a steel cage match.


Between who?:bored:
I already know who won.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Between who?:bored:
> I already know who won.


I meant Liam and Neph, but if you're looking for a chance at me I wouldn't be opposed to a bit of Turkish oil wrestling. :wink:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> I meant Liam and Neph, but if you're looking for a chance at me I wouldn't be opposed to a bit of Turkish oil wrestling. :wink:


Yummy...
hahaha
Awe Trope! 
You are awesome.:wink:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

You said you wouldn't tell anyone! :shocked:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I wasn't there when you asked me not to tell anyone, but ok?:laughing:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Between who?:bored:
> I already know who won.


Yep, she knows I won.

Just kidding, actually, as Neph and I have both said, many times, it would be very interesting to see who comes out the winner between us. Neph is good at planning and I'm good at thinking on my feet, but I can also plan (J|P even though I'm leaning toward P). It would also depend on whose strength he is helping. If he were to snatch both of us right now and place us in a cage without giving us time to think then I would win, but if he snatched us up and gave us time before we fought then it would be pretty hard to know the outcome intill the end up the match. 

ENTJ's are the strongest type in the NT field when it comes to fighting, while INTJs and ENTPs are second, depending on they're interest. If the INTJ is interested in something physical and the ENTP is not then the INTJ would win, and the reverse, but if both are interested in some sort of physical activity, like me and Neph then again you would have to wait till the end up the match. |OT: Neph likes rock climbing, I like Martial Arts. Probably because of my strong J.|

INTJ's are masters of planing and the king of that field, Introvert is normally thought of as planning and J is planning so INTJ would be the king of planning. While ENTP's are masters of one-up and, again, thinking on their feet, Extrovert is normally thought of as here and know thinking and P is here and now thinking so ENTP would be the king of thinking on their feet.

So, again, as Neph and I have said many times. It would be a very interesting battle, and I truly have no idea who would win. All I know is if it is like anything we are now then it would be back and forth intill the very end. :laughing:



PS. This is my most awesome post ever. roud:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Trope said:


> Not yet anyway.


Exactly, but I plan to launch her and Neph up into space so I can take over the planet without any hindrance.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Yep, she knows I won.
> 
> Just kidding, actually, as Neph and I have both said, many times, it would be very interesting to see who comes out the winner between us. Neph is good at planning and I'm good at thinking on my feet, but I can also plan (J|P even though I'm leaning toward P). It would also depend on whose strength he is helping. If he were to snatch both of us right now and place us in a cage without giving us time to think then I would win, but if he snatched us up and gave us time before we fought then it would be pretty hard to know the outcome intill the end up the match.
> 
> ...


Very informative and very close to non biased.
Applauds Liam


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Exactly, but I plan to launch her and Neph up into space so I can take over the planet without any hindrance.


What? rofl!!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I say I take part in this steel cage matach


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I say I take part in this steel cage matach


Sure. You fight the winner as soon as the two of them are finished.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

ok, it's on


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

woah this is getting interesting.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Exactly, but I plan to launch her and Neph up into space so I can take over the planet without any hindrance.


This is what I love about being an introvert. I'm easily overlooked. 

I will set up an underground resistance. I shall never bow to you. Revolt against the new world order! :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> This is what I love about being an introvert. I'm easily overlooked.
> 
> I will set up an underground resistance. I shall never bow to you. Revolt against the new world order! :tongue:


Yay !
______


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Yay !
> ______


I shall free you and Neph. Come join the revolution! *shakes katana at Liam*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

it sounds like you've got a little istp in you nightriser:tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> it sounds like you've got a little istp in you nightriser:tongue:


Haha, maaaybe...
It's just the INTP stubbornness. Or perhaps it's ITP stubbornness.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

me neither, I'm more likely to not do something because I was told to do it than I am to do it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> This is what I love about being an introvert. I'm easily overlooked.
> 
> I will set up an underground resistance. I shall never bow to you. Revolt against the new world order! :tongue:


No, I have a underground resistances already set up to fight against the current government. INTP's are all talk and no bit, but it's not your fault. You guys/girls just maintain a huge amount of ideas and get bored when it comes time to act upon those ideas. While I act upon my ideas. ENTPs have a moderate list of ideas and are always changing them, while INTPs have a huge list of ideas and are always expanding.


@Mcgooglian "I'm more likely to not do something because I was told to do it than I am to do it. " I have the same train of thought.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

that's why you hire ISTPs, they're willing to act and they can easily go unnoticed as introverts. 
Then again, if I really don't want to do what you tell me to do, there's no way you'll be able to make me do it.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

really?
________________


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> that's why you hire ISTPs, they're willing to act and they can easily go unnoticed as introverts.
> 
> Then again, if I really don't want to do what you tell me to do, there's no way you'll be able to make me do it.


Hey ... hey ... hey. Don't doubt the power of the ENTP. We can become more invisible then any introvert. Normally, however, this involves us to really care about being invisible or to really be listening to what someone else has said, but as a ENTP in a introvert environment I have learned to turn on the invisible shield. 

I have the same train of thought on the last thing, again. I guess that's why ISTP's and ENTP's are the two most rebellious types.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I say we try to take over the world using our talents of invisibility (except I don't have to work at mine:tongue and our independence.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> No, I have a underground resistances already set up to fight against the current government. INTP's are all talk and no bit, but it's not your fault. You guys/girls just maintain a huge amount of ideas and get bored when it comes time to act upon those ideas. While I act upon my ideas. ENTPs have a moderate list of ideas and are always changing them, while INTPs have a huge list of ideas and are always expanding.


First, INTPs do act on ideas, though it takes a lot of conviction to do so. Einstein held fast to some of his ideas and acted accordingly, particularly with regard to his anti-nuclear bomb stance. When something interests us, our concentration is one of the best of any type. While I remain interested in revolt, resolve is not an issue. 
To strengthen my cause, I enlist the help of others and bring back Neph and daylight, since I don't have people skills or organizing skills. And anyway, I'm revolting against your dominance.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> First, INTPs do act on ideas, though it takes a lot of conviction to do so. Einstein held fast to some of his ideas through his entire life and acted accordingly, particularly with regard to his anti-nuclear bomb stance. When something interests us, our concentration is one of the best of any type. While I remain interested in revolt, resolve is not an issue.
> 
> To strengthen my cause, I enlist the help of others and bring back Neph and daylight, since I don't have people skills or organizing skills. And anyway, I'm revolting against your dominance.


Last time I checked, and I'm a theorist remember that, Einstein was forced to continue his work on anti-nuclear bomb stance, because his concussions got in the way. He was forced by a ESTJ, and a few ENTPs/INTPs/ISTPs to create the nuclear-bomb to being with. I have no idea why the ENTPs were involved probably because they wanted to see if it would work. 

Secondly, Why would Neph and Daylight come back if I gave them a planet and a few hundred thousand minions to serve them? I know what you are thinking "Won't they just die on the other planet." ... Not if my planet stabilizer idea works how I think it will!

The poor INTPs that try and stop my plans will be killed by the ISTP generals (You like that, don't you!). 

Oh No! My J is showing.:bored:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

who needs organizational skills when you can easily just get other people to do stuff for you (and take the fall)?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> First, INTPs do act on ideas, though it takes a lot of conviction to do so. Einstein held fast to some of his ideas and acted accordingly, particularly with regard to his anti-nuclear bomb stance. When something interests us, our concentration is one of the best of any type. While I remain interested in revolt, resolve is not an issue.
> To strengthen my cause, I enlist the help of others and bring back Neph and daylight, since I don't have people skills or organizing skills. And anyway, I'm revolting against your dominance.


I'll help you with people skills,more with organizing. 
Neph I am sure can help you with strategies.:wink:
edit: Why would I want to leave my planet? Life has almost no meaning when it's to easy.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

and I'm a free agent picking whichever side suites me more at the moment


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I'll help you with people skills,more with organizing.
> Neph I am sure can help you with strategies.:wink:
> edit: Why would I want to leave my planet? Life has almost no meaning when it's to easy.


Oh! They're all out to get me. Plotting to stop me.






The perfect playoff winning mindset.

I can gather more people then you, even though you are a semi attractive female.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Last time I checked, and I'm a theorist remember that, Einstein was forced to continue his work on anti-nuclear bomb stance, because his concussions got in the way. He was forced by a ESTJ, and a few ENTPs/INTPs/ISTPs to create the nuclear-bomb to being with. I have no idea why the ENTPs were involved probably because they wanted to see if it would work.


Concussions? I'll have to check that out. 



> Secondly, Why would Neph and Daylight come back if I gave them a planet and a few hundred thousand minions to serve them? I know what you are thinking "Won't they just die on the other planet." ... Not if my planet stabilizer idea works how I think it will!


Hm, I think I'll bring those minions of theirs back to Earth, where they can choose to fight against you or remain in neutral imprisonment. If they want them back, they must join me and overthrow you. Anyway, they still may wish to fight, even with the minions and planets. In fact, that would be a wonderful advantage...



> The poor INTPs that try and stop my plans will be killed by the ISTP generals (You like that, don't you!).


Not if I can evade them and sneak into your headquarters and assassinate you. I shall free them of their servitude! 



mcgooglian said:


> who needs organizational skills when you can easily just get other people to do stuff for you (and take the fall)?


Um, that's why; I can't get other people to do stuff for me. I am not manipulative, and I don't like the other people taking the fall for me. I don't like taking the fall for other people, so I don't ask others to take the fall for me. That is one of my principles.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

world dominance isn't such a bad thing, I'm in as long as I can be co-ruler


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Oh! They're all out to get me. Plotting to stop me.
> 
> YouTube - 2008 NBA Playoffs Promo: Terrence Howard - Range
> 
> ...


If you didn't love your self so much I don't think it would be so bad.
You do redeem your self once in a while. 
But it's bad.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Um, that's why; I can't get other people to do stuff for me. I am not manipulative, and I don't like the other people taking the fall for me. I don't like taking the fall for other people, so I don't ask others to take the fall for me. That is one of my principles.


I have good enough people skills that I can and will do it though I won't ask anyone to do anything really bad. Plus people tend to do stuff for me anyways. That's the one good thing about not having too much of a conscience, I just don't feel bad being a bit manipulative.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I can gather more people then you, even though you are a semi attractive female.


Don't worry, I have my very own ENTP and ISTP. Mwahahaha! 
And, daylight's now on my side! Whoopee!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I have good enough people skills that I can and will do it though I won't ask anyone to do anything really bad. Plus people tend to do stuff for me anyways. That's the one good thing about not having too much of a conscience, I just don't feel bad being a bit manipulative.


Therein lies the difference between ISTP and INTP. ISTPs would be the best mercenaries, it seems.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

No problem Night riser!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> If you didn't love your self so much I don't think it would be so bad.
> You do redeem your self once in a while.
> But it's bad.


I didn't think I love myself? I like myself, but I don't love myself. I'm content with myself but I could be better. Sometimes my ego gets up-played by some of you people even though I don't make it seem that way, in my eyes atleast, then sometimes I use my ego as a underline joke. You the times when someone says something then I come in and only talk about my ego without giving some sort of filling post, I do this rarely but it happens, and is humor... in my mind atleast. The rest is really is my ego. I'm not as Narcissistic as you may believe.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

yep, I've worked on completely getting rid of my conscience, that way I can have more fun and not feel bad afterwards. We'd definitely make good mercenaries, we can leave relationships whether emotional or professional with great ease.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Your ego needs to go to bed and relax.:wink:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> yep, I've worked on completely getting rid of my conscience, that way I can have more fun and not feel bad afterwards. We'd definitely make good mercenaries, we can leave relationships whether emotional or professional with great ease.


That last part reminds me of this one famous mathematician who had a wife he loved dearly. One day, he went out riding on his bike and realized he didn't love her anymore. He left her abruptly. If I could just remember his name....

Edit: Ah, as I suspected. Bertrand Russell. An excerpt from the wiki article: 


> He soon fell in love with the puritanical, high-minded Alys, who was a graduate of Bryn Mawr College near Philadelphia, and, contrary to his grandmother's wishes, he married her on 13 December 1894. Their marriage began to fall apart in 1901 when it occurred to Russell, while he was out on his bicycle, that he no longer loved her. She asked him if he loved her and he replied that he didn't. It was to be a hollow shell of a marriage and they finally divorced in 1921, after a lengthy period of separation.


So he didn't leave as abruptly as I thought, but the rest is pretty much true.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

mine or his? cause I got a big ego too:tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> yep, I've worked on completely getting rid of my conscience, that way I can have more fun and not feel bad afterwards. We'd definitely make good mercenaries, we can leave relationships whether emotional or professional with great ease.


thats for sure. :dry:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Your ego needs to go to bed and relax.:wink:


Heh, really? I thought it needed to come out more.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

even I wouldn't do what the mathematician did, I'd at least wait until the next day to see how I felt. I'm not that bad. I'm getting there though:tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

It's ok. I have the same problem. But I keep it to myself Liam.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> even I wouldn't do what the mathematician did, I'd at least wait until the next day to see how I felt. I'm not that bad. I'm getting there though:tongue:


While I haven't gotten married and done something like that, I have cut off some rather significant friendships, though with a lot of consideration.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> It's ok. I have the same problem. But I keep it to myself Liam.


Hmm? Fe Fi Foo Fom


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Helio? I hate you now. That company screwed me over, and your phone sucks. Samsung Omnia > Helio Ocean.
> 
> Okay, maybe that was a bit to harsh, I hate that company.


What happened?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> What happened?


They said they were going to give me the ocean for free because they messed up the billing and overcharged, they ended up charging retail price and still making me pay for the bill. I'm happy to be AT&T now.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> They said they were going to give me the ocean for free because they messed up the billing and overcharged, they ended up charging retail price and still making me pay for the bill. I'm happy to be AT&T now.


eww... I would hate that. 
I never expect anything for free though.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

and this is why I'm glad I use Rogers, no problems yet.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I dated a ISTJ he feared phones.
> it was frustrating.
> I would call him just to ask if I could come by...
> And he wouldn't answer his damn phone!
> AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


Next time you find yourself with an I type that doesn't like to answer their phone...get in the habit of texting them. A lot of my friends text me because they know they will get a response from me right away. Something about answering the phone...we just don't know how much of our time is about to be interrupted. Also some of my friends just find it naturally less intrusive by texting certain friends then calling. It works out. 

BUT...but, I believe it is the ISTP or INTP that won't respond by text if it is something they do not care to be included in. My friend actually picked up that pattern.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> Next time you find yourself with an I type that doesn't like to answer their phone...get in the habit of texting them. A lot of my friends text me because they know they will get a response from me right away. Something about answering the phone...we just don't know how much of our time is about to be interrupted. Also some of my friends just find it naturally less intrusive by texting certain friends then calling. It works out.
> 
> BUT...but, I believe it is the ISTP or INTP that won't respond by text if it is something they do not care to be included in. My friend actually picked up that pattern.


hum... i didn't think about that. thanks.:wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

that describes me a bit. Then again I only text/get texted if it's something important.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I love texting!


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

The thought of having to call someone on the phone sends me into a mini-panic. Answering the phone too.

I'm all about texting. But then again sometimes I agonize over what to write. It's not as easy to proofread a text five times than you might think.

And I wonder why I spend my Saturday nights alone. :dry:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

prufrok said:


> The thought of having to call someone on the phone sends me into a mini-panic. Answering the phone too.
> 
> I'm all about texting. But then again sometimes I agonize over what to write. It's not as easy to proofread a text five times than you might think.
> 
> And I wonder why I spend my Saturday nights alone. :dry:


rofl I hear yay.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an INTP, second of five (first of four boys).


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

I have two little sisters, so I'm the first of three.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

ENTP 1st of 4


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

INTJ and the 1st of three.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

First child, ENFJ. My younger sister is an INFJ.


----------



## Bastable (Mar 25, 2009)

ENFP youngest of four


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't like to assume that those birth order theorists are right, I'd rather get to know families and learn about their dynamics that way. 

oh I am the eldest of three sisters.

Type doesn't matter. You learn to play roles. And these 'roles' become part of your personality.
Type = a whole different story, that's why I don't relate it to birth order: I don't believe it is really related, you see. At least not in the way this thread asks for it to be.


----------



## FrozenFire (Aug 18, 2009)

I am ISTJ, and the younger of 2 kids.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm an ESTP, and the youngest out of my generation in my family (cousins included).

I have an older sister who is an ENFP.

As the young one its easy to gain extroversion because most people talk to the young one quite a bit, Thinking as well, it's not easy to converse with cousins who are twice your age. I'm sure because my family are mostly Ns and Is, it made me become a S to watch how they are and bring them to converse with me if that makes sense.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

INFJ, oldest of three girls.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

INFP yougest of two. Older is ENFP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rose (Feb 22, 2009)

*birth order*

I am an INFP, whose learned to be more ET to get along in the world. 

I'm the seventh of nine kids and in my experience and studies birth order makes sense. 

I think in healthier families as kids grow up they change roles but in some families kids are kept in roles so, they don't learn to balance their natural way to be in the world with learned skills to live in a bigger world outside the family clan.


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

INFx, eldest of 3


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am the oldest, and I have one younger brother, who is 3 years younger than me.
He is an ESFP like my mother.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP - I'm the oldest of 2 girls - 3 years apart.


----------



## louise (Nov 18, 2009)

I was youngest child until I was 13, then I was middle child for 3 years in my early teens, untill I became eldest ( my brother died ) I'm now eldest to 3 half siblings (13, 27 and 42 years younger than me)
birth order looks a little complicated from my perspective but I do wonder if it could explain some of my issues.


----------



## glitterincateyez (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm... I do have an older brother but he is 8 years older than I am... So I suppose I would be considered the Oldest....Drat... My younger brother is still the baby lol

This ENFJ is the Oldest :laughing:


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

...::{Deleted Post}::...

(Never realised I posted here before)


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I am an only child.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

ps. maybe having a poll on this thread would be more helpful for your results? I think they would be more sound.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Technically I'm the oldest (age 20); however, I do have an uncle who I have lived with ever since I was born, and he's more like my brother than an uncle. He is 24. 

Then I have two younger brothers, ages 19 and 15.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I find birth order theory has so many freakin' exceptions and factors (half-sibs, step-sibs, age gap etc.) that only few people can relate to it. I sure as hell don't. I'm an only child.


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

I'm a middle child, it must be how I became so independant. My older brother is an ISTJ and my younger brother is an ESFP.


----------



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

I have many siblings but only one still lives in the home, my twin brother who is an INTP, he and I are the youngest.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 28, 2009)

I am a middle child. Second Oldest. I have 5 siblings, though I only live with my oldest sister.
My oldest sister and I's relationship is alot different than my other siblings, because her and I share the same mom and dad. My mom and dad got divorced a few months after I was born. They each got remarried again, and my mom had a daughter and a son, and my dad had a daughter and a son. For a while I lived with my dad, and I was the oldest child in the household. Then I moved with my mom, and I was a middle child. My younger brother and sister now live with their dad, and I am the youngest living in my household. My older sister lives with me too.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm the Eldest too. We are only 2.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm the eldest child; my little brother is five years younger than me.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Eldest with a younger brother (-2 years)


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

I am the youngest. I have a brother who is 20 years old, and twin sister (16 years old) who is 23 minutes older than me.
I don't know either of their types though.


----------



## Taro (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm the eldest, with two brothers 2 and 4 years younger. Very male dominated household completely focused on science (even my mother's a microbiologist!). Somehow I came out of that as an artist.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm the oldest, with one younger brother at 12.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I am the oldest of two. My younger sister (ISTJ) is seventeen months younger than me.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Nightwine said:


> Stemming from a chat convo, I'm curious about the birth orders of the different types here.
> 
> There are supposedly traits that are common to Eldest children, Youngest children, Middle children, and Only children. These traits will also show up in how romantic relationships can play out, which combinations are good ones, which combinations can spell trouble, etc etc.
> 
> ...


 
I am also the first born.


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a half-sister that's 8 years younger than me, and some younger step-siblings, but they probably don't count XD

Like Nightriser said, I grew up being really close to my cousins, too. The youngest is 13, the one closest to my age is two months older than me, and the eldest are twins and about 23 now.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

First born.

A sister 1,5 y younger.
A sister 5,5 y younger.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

It posted twice by accident. *Delete please*


----------



## RecklessDreamer (Dec 5, 2009)

I am the third born, with one younger sister who is 9 years younger than me. I also have four step-siblings who are older than me.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Only child... I have a half-sister that is 10 years older than me. I don't know anything about her at all... Aside from a former coworker telling me that we were nothing alike. He told me that where I was very down to Earth and accepting of everyone, she was very uptight and judgmental. About the only thing we had in common was that we were both very social people!


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2010)

I have two sisters. I hate being the oldest.


----------



## inflamedMuse (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm the youngest out of two here. But my brother is eight years older than me, so he's been out of the house for almost two years now, I think, and he was gone to college by the time I was in fifth grade. So I guess I'm sort of like an only child.

Anyway, I think my brother is an ESTP to my INFP, haha. We are almost complete opposites.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Technically, I'm the youngest, but I felt more like an only child.

I have a half sister who is 11 years older than me, and an adopted brother who is 15 years older than me. I was the youngest of my dad's kids, but the only birth child of my mom. My siblings were teenagers and never home by the time memories started for me, and then they were out of the house not long after. My sister spent most of my life (after age 7) in other countries and my brother was pretty much never spoken of. So, yes, I felt like an only child at times.

Then my cousin, who is 5 years younger, has always been like a little brother to me as he always partially lived with us and eventually lived with us full time. So...I'd say there's just no way that birth order is going to work with my family.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Last-born of three.


----------

